

Apple has abandoned its Pro Users - RobSim
http://robs.im/apple-has-abandoned-its-pro-users/

======
jonnathanson
Apple is much less concerned with pro users than with "prosumer" users, and in
their case, it would strongly prefer that those users simply buy new Macs
every few years than attempt to upgrade their existing ones.

While there is a legitimately big pro market for Macs -- especially in the
creative professions -- those companies tend to follow a buy-and-replace
strategy. There just isn't a lot of upside for Apple to be in the business of
servicing individual pro users.

I say this, rather sadly, as the user of a 17" MBP that I love, and that I
will use until the day it can no longer reliably boot up.

~~~
RobSim
Wow, thanks for the response! I wasn't really aware of the buy and replace
strategy. When I wrote this, I was building of the personal desire to be able
to upgrade and customize but that presents a unique point.

------
huxley
Pentalobes have been used in MacBook Pros since 2009.

It's not that hard to replace them, you can pick the screwdriver for the
Retina MacBook Pro and Airs for $12.95 from iFixit or as part of a set of
different drivers. You might even find it cheaper on Amazon.

~~~
RobSim
What I meant to convey was that you have to specifically go out and buy a
pentalobe screwdriver for the sole purpose of opening your mac, whereas with
the other tools, I (along with many others) already have them.

------
RRRA
Apple's philosophy never was about its pro users...

